
The Matrix Cookbook (2012) [pdf] - wewake
https://www.math.uwaterloo.ca/~hwolkowi/matrixcookbook.pdf
======
donohoe
"Neo's Noodle Soup"

In a large pot over medium heat, melt butter. Cook onion and celery in butter
until just tender, 5 minutes.

Pour in chicken and vegetable broths and stir in chicken, noodles, carrots,
basil, oregano, salt and pepper.

Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer 20 minutes before serving.

There is no spoon.

~~~
mindcrime
You had me at "butter".

------
gwbas1c
I'm disappointed. I was expecting a recipe for the goo that Neo was forced to
eat in the first movie.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Or recipes that make everything taste like chicken

------
gkswamy98
Got me through my first machine learning class, highly recommend!

------
7373737373
I very much like the form of this, yet I wish that the dependencies were
ordered differently, such that one would not need to jump around (e.g.
eigenvalues before determinants, since the latter are defined by the former).

~~~
jgust
The author's email address is in there and it sounds like they were soliciting
for comments... who knows if they are still maintaining this or not.

------
giovanni_m1
I’ve been brushing up my Calculus and Linear Algebra, and this will help
immensely. Thanks!

------
nmca
Worth checking the Wikipedia page on matrix calculus to see which version of
the notation you use! This is in numerator (iirc) and so d (vec x) / d(t) =
(vec x). I was used to d (vec x) / d(t) = transpose(vec x), and so this
cookbook confused me for ages :S

------
seisvelas
When I learned about matrices in school it really bored me, even though math
in general really captures my interest. Can anyone recommend a good source
that makes matrices interesting and captivating?

~~~
gmiller123456
3 Blue 1 Brown has a much better introduction than any course I've seen:
[http://www.3blue1brown.com/essence-of-linear-algebra-
page/](http://www.3blue1brown.com/essence-of-linear-algebra-page/)

------
meuk
I am amazed that so many people honestly expected a cookbook for meals in the
movie 'the matrix'...

------
rajangdavis
Super cool! Thanks for sharing!

------
lousken
can't connect to the server as it doesn't have TLS 1.2

------
iokevins
TL; DR:

What is this? These pages are a collection of facts (identities,
approximations, inequalities, relations, ...) about matrices and matters
relating to them. It is collected in this form for the convenience of anyone
who wants a quick desktop reference.

In case you were, uh, expecting to see Keanu Reeves in a kitchen apron.

~~~
minitoar
Thanks. I was just now straining to remember what food was shown in the films.
A bowl of snot. A juicy & delicious steak. The oracle's cookies. I actually
never realized before that food is such a theme. Makes sense, it is a very
non-machine activity to consume food.

~~~
sn41
> Makes sense, it is a very non-machine activity to consume food.

Dang. Now I feel like running a GAN to come up with new recipes!

~~~
SonOfLilit
[https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.c...](https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/46507.pdf)

------
ifightcrime
Dang it! I thought this was gonna be a cookbook from the movie Matrix. Like
how to bake the cookies the oracle made, or the steak Cypher ate. That looked
good.

~~~
smallhands
i am so disappointed when i find out it is matrix the mathematics!

~~~
goatlover
The Architect approves. If only Neo was a linear algebra problem, and Smith
wasn't an unforeseen variable the Oracle snuck in there!

